# Neck Radius Swingarm Jig



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is my latest tool build. The video is self explanitory so enjoy.
[video=youtube;cRxcgxZqJZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRxcgxZqJZM[/video]


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Really nice setup Bill, I am impressed, congrats for such a clever idea!

Gilles


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

Well thank you. It was very easy to build and only cost about $30 for parts aside from the GI belt sander which cost $450


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

How long and wide is the sander? My cheap King can't take the length of a fretboard. Actually, what it does best is scrapping all of my hard work. I am glad my driving strap went south so I no longer use the belt!

Ouch, my tendinitis hurts when I type!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Hey*

Thanks guys. Its a 6 x 89 belt sander.
I picked it up 2 weeks ago in Windsor along with a Delta pro jointer for $840 all in.


----------

